# SA - Rugged at Wallaroo ....and again



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Last minute decision to head to Wallaroo yesterday after weather looked pretty good, despite very slow tides. Last time I was there I got a nice flathead plus one legal snapper amongst a heap of underszed ones. So I thought perhaps, with luck, I could repeat the catch.

Left Adelaide at 6.45am and launched just before 9am. Plan was to fish the morning - have a break and some food, and if conditions were still ok, fish the afternoon. Smooth at launch with hardly a breath of air. No interest from the flathead so it was off the rugger spot. I'd got fish on both lures (SPs) and bait last time but no interest on the lures. Plenty of interest on the bait but it seemed it was mainly small stuff until a stonger take and spirited fight yielded this little fella.








A little while later, saw some movement in the water - a pigeon imitating a sea gull. He was pretty wet and sorry and I popped him on the bow to dry out.







He kept me company for the next 90 mins. Got quite a few more 34-36cm ruggers before at last a keeper at 39cm - plus a fiesty little salmon which I also kept for the smoker. Wind had picked up a bit and conditions were getting sloppy so it was back to shore for lunch and to give the crew some shore rest.








Back again after lunch (minus the crew !) and the wind had dropped off and fish seemed more interested. A half squid head got a smoking run and bust off on structure. Ended up with 5 more legals up to 46cm. It had been a long time since I'd last got snapper and I'd forgotten how hard these fish can pull. Felt very satisfied after a heap of fun and and some decent eating fish to take home.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Excellent work Andy - was there much activity on the sounder?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I'm rubbish at reading my sounder Jeff - except for the depth :lol: - so once I figured out what depth I was fishing, I turned it off ! Even if it was on, I would not have ben able to tell you about the activity  But there were plenty of fish about - lots of small stuff that picked my pillies to pieces - even managed a trumpeter that had deep thoated the end of my 5/0 circle hook trying eat a bit of squid - quite a feat - kept him for bait and turned him into a 45cm snapper


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats a nice arrangement of pink bits there Andrew.Tastefull .


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice day out Andy. I have developed a bream chasing habit recently and have also forgotten what it is like to catch snapper. I am the same with my sounder...I swear that it is always in demo mode (apart from the depth) as fish shapes float by occasionally, whether they are coming in from/going out to the N, S, E or W I don't know. I didn't expect much for $99 though. Well done for the rescue of the pigeon mate, had a laugh over that. Must have been entertaining to have had some more refined and mature company than you are used to ;-)


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

A fair bit of tactical technique involved in pursuing snapper that close to the pylons of a jetty.
It was obviously applied and paid off.... Nice stuff Andy. 
Love the bird.... a bit grey for a seagull though.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

solatree said:


> even managed a trumpeter that had deep thoated the end of my 5/0 circle hook trying eat a bit of squid - quite a feat - kept him for bait and turned him into a 45cm snapper


That is a great trick some Magicians would be proud of. Do you have any others I could learn? eg turning gents into Gar, pipis into KGW etc etc etc :lol:

That is a smashing feed of snapper you got, well worth the trip too. Just as well though, not sure one pigeon is enough to make a pie with!

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I think you're single-handedly responsible for a few hundred of the signups to this forum, Solatree, what a great result. I'm going to fish that jetty at some stage; what's the go with restrictions/clerance and such?


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Well done Andy. Good to see you were rewarded for your efforts.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Drewboy and I decided to try for a repeat performance yesterday - slow tides again in the middle of the day.
And it was a repeat performance !


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Andy the Wallaroo Snapper Whisperer ;-) :lol:

A lot more skill involved here, than catching fish (mulloway / bream) from a sterile man made impoundment like West lakes, I am in awe.

Well done Andy and Drew  and thanks for sharing !



Drewboy said:


> A fair bit of tactical technique involved in pursuing snapper that close to the pylons of a jetty.
> It was obviously applied and paid off.... *Nice stuff Andy.*


And Drew

PS. I see you also had your magical S.P. container in your right hand cup holder, nothing changes ;-) 

Steve


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Watching Andy's technique yesterday underlines just why he's won the AKFF fishing comp 2 years in a row.
It was like a LeMans start, and at first seemed unnecessarily urgent.
However, after watching his method and seeing the fruit of his efforts, I could see the reasoning.
I'd been using 6o circle octopus hooks and apart from 2 good sized sambos, I wasn't in the race.
The style of hook and its weight was all it took to get me back in the action though.
And after several hours of persevering, Andy kindly helped me out with one of his rigs.
Within minutes, I was onto a keeper, and it was in the kayak.
Then whilst being distracted by some guys on the jetty asking questions about the kayaks, it was just enough time for my eyes to be taken off the ball.
Suddenly I was on again and it was as big a snapper as I've ever caught(it felt 75cm++). Peddling solidly, I took the fish out to clearer water, far enough away from the jetty, I thought. 
Then I changed my rod to the other side to better manage the fish and during that time it must have realized it could turn its head.
The delightful sound that we long for as the drag screams, came next, however, it is a little concerning when jetty pylons are only 25 feet away.
All it took was 3 seconds and I was smoked.
Lesson.... when you are on, go like the clappers, until you are well clear to deal with what may turn out to be a bigger fish than at first thought.
Many thanks for the tips Andy.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Good work guys. Oh well Drew at least you got the adrenaline rush fro the one that got away!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done you two guys another excellent catch,
Its funny that when I got my Kayak a fews year back it seemed like catching a snapper was a pipe dream.
It now almost seems the norm. :lol: 
We might have to raise our sights a bit, 1 metre plus Mully, Kingfish and Bluefin Tuna maybe?
Not sure where to start on the Kingys and Tuna but Zilch and Samboman have been leading the way on the Mullies.  
Kayaks Rule OK. :lol: 
Regards,
Mark.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

how heavy was the line you were using? i got smoked there half a dozen times on 10lb braid and 14lb leader. i was flicking sp's halfway under the jetty tho so kinda expected it.


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Well done on the repeat performance Andy  
Unlucky for Drew , but at least "The Master" taught the pupil the wise ways of the Snapper fishing :lol: :lol: 
Better luck next time Drew, & don't forget what you have been taught ;-)


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Good stuff guys, it is a top place to fish 8) I went under gunned last time and payed for it, everything i hooked just peeled line off a did me LOL.... but i will be back 

*****


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Good work guys.





OldDood said:


> Well done you two guys another excellent catch,





Samboman said:


> Good stuff guys


Thanks Sue, Dunny and Rhett.


simond said:


> Well done on the repeat performance Andy - "The Master" taught the pupil the wise ways of the Snapper fishing


Cheers Simon - but I'm hardly a master (more like a grass hopper actually) - one of the great things about fishing in a group or with a buddy is that you can try different techniques and learn from each other. What works in one spot does not necessarily work in another. I'm rubbish at the mully catching but have had luck and learnt a bit over the last couple of years about catching snaps - and there is no formula but there are patterns. What I have learnt is that you have to think and be prepared to try different things - and I have my kayak fishing companions and this forum to thank for that. 


feelfree09 said:


> how heavy was the line you were using? i got smoked there half a dozen times on 10lb braid and 14lb leader


I use 10lb braid and 15lb leader on one rod and 15lb braid with 20lb leader on the other. Not sure it makes a great deal of difference in preventing smoking


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

Samboman said:


> Good stuff guys, it is a top place to fish 8) I went under gunned last time and payed for it, everything i hooked just peeled line off a did me LOL.... but i will be back
> 
> *****


that was a great couple hrs hey mate


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

wow nice catch there mate
i really want to catch a snapper from my yak, without giving away to many secrets where you fishing the jetty?
wat is the regulations fishing close to the jetty


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> what's the go with restrictions/clerance and such?





Ubolt said:


> wat is the regulations fishing close to the jetty


If you fish the jetty, I don't think there are any restrictions if there are no ships in, but if there is a ship there, keep 30m away from it - and obey any directions from Flinder's Ports staff.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for that, it looks like a fun spot to explore. I wonder if there's many kingfish around it.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Squidley said:


> Thanks for that, it looks like a fun spot to explore. I wonder if there's many kingfish around it.


Recent events has proved there is.  I am not sure how you drag them out from under the jetty though.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> Recent events has proved there is.


A couple of short term hook ups - one each to Drew and Olddood - not by me, although I do now wonder if the bust off I had on a squid head a month back might have been one. Apart from that excitment, it was relative quiet this time. I scored one fish from one decent bite in amongst the usual hordes of bait mauling trumpeters.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Snapper are such a handsome fish, aren't they?



OldDood said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that, it looks like a fun spot to explore. I wonder if there's many kingfish around it.
> ...


Looks like I have a new project 
Could be tricky though, something I read recently about kingfish is that you should have a friend at the helm of your power boat so you don't get reefed immediately. Only room for one on my boat


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some good results there Andy, and only good karma can come your way for helping the pigeon.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

Recent events has proved there is.  I am not sure how you drag them out from under the jetty though. [/quote]
my best guess would to be anchored in a spot where you can cast under the jetty, using a quick release bouy and for those with hobies put the mirage in backwards thus acheiving reverse. i'd also recommend at least a 24kg rod and 50-80lb braid and heavy leader. thats the plan i intend to use when i get back on a yak! although my theory is untested it seems better than getting shredded every time. will also help with landing some of the bigger snapper which i know live there. cheers YD


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice work Andy. We'll have to catch up for a session so you can teach me some tricks. Turning trumpeter into snapper is definitely something I want to learn! :lol:

Murphysegg caught a few ruggers off Broady on Thursday night but couldn't come out last night. First time I've been out so long at night on my own. Was just a bit nervy even though it was flat as a tack.


----------

